# Mein neuer Yamatonishiki



## ferryboxen (7. Sep. 2008)

hallo

hier noch mein neuer ,, yamatonishiki ,, 

er stammt aus einer teichauflösung - der teich wird noch

dieses jahr zugekippt - deshalb muss er bei mir bis im frühjahr

in der quarantänestation überwintern.

wie gefällt er euch.

hat jemand einen tip zum geschlecht ??????

gruss lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

Trifft genau meinen Geschmack  Wunderschön


----------



## Gartenträumer (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

Hi Ferry

Absolut dolles spitzen Tier.
Vermute mal (ganz,ganz vorsichtig) es ist ein Milchner.
Öhmmmmmm schwimmen da noch mehr von herum? 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## koimen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

Hallo Lothar


Trifft auch genau meinen Geschmack....stehe auf alle Doitsu_Varianten.
Wie gross ist er/sie bzw. wie alt.


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

hallo kari

ca. 10 monate - 22 cm.

gruss lothar


----------



## Dodi (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

 Lothar!

Bildschöner Koi! 

Der Rücken wird wohl noch etwas mehr rot werden, es zeichnet sich bereits unter der weißen Haut ab.


----------



## koidst49 (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

hi,

tut mir leid. es ist kein yamatonishiki. für mich ist es ein kikusui. yamatonishiki sind SANKE mit platinfarbenen untergrund. weiß-rot-schwarz.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

Hast recht Daniel  

Sehe ich auch so. Macht der Schönheit aber bestimmt keinen Abbruch.


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

hallo

und trotzdem geb ich nicht mehr her.     

gruss lothar


----------



## jochen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

HI,

also ich sag mal als Koinichtkenner,

der ist sooooooooooooo schön...

wirklich schön anzusehen...


----------



## rainthanner (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

Hallo, 

ich meine auch es ist ein Kikusui und finde den Fisch auch als Kikusui sehr schön.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Rob (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Yamatonishiki*

Hallo 

Egal wie man ihn nennt, schade das er nicht in meinem teich schwimmt. 

LG Robert


----------

